# 1950's Monarch Cycle Truck conversion



## Zumo (Mar 29, 2013)

Not sure how this is going to turn out but I wanted to give it a try. 

Here is the frame I started with:






Here is my first mock up after some initial cuts. I still need to cut out the center bar on the frame.




After more progress done on the Cycle Truck. I decided to scrap the top tube I cut off a spare mountain bike and went and picked up 6ft of tubing from Metal Super Markets http://www.metalfortworth.com/ in Ft Worth. They will sell you as much or as little as you want.





I cut a 2ft piece off and decided to work from there. The piece I cut off the scap bike was only 21" long so this gave me an extra 3" to work with. 

Another progress shot:





Here is how it sits now. I have got everything welded up and am trying to gather more parts.





I have not figured out how I will mount the panel but had planed to use some sort of C-clips to go around the frame bars. We'll see. 

I still have to figure out how I am going to build the basket/crate mount. The only point of reference I have or pics on the internet. it would be nice if I could see a bike up close.

I want to build this  as authentic looking as I can. Except for the rim and tire size, I am going to use a 24" x 3 black rim and tire combo for the back and a nice fat  20" x 2.125 on a black rim for the front. I have got a rear fender figured out but need a front fender.

Right now I am thinking of painting a steel blue color similar to this:


----------



## 1973rx3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Awesome I like it keep up the good work!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 31, 2013)

thats really neat, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Greg M (Mar 31, 2013)

And here I thought I was the only one to have that idea, I guess great minds think alike 
Great job so far.  Can't wait for the finished product.

-Greg


----------



## Zumo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Thansk!*

Thanks guys, I am still a litle novice with the welding but I don't think it's nothing a little grinding and filler can;t clean up.

I am going to put a 24" wheel with w 3 speed hub on that back too so I am looking for a 36 hole 24" rim

While looking for a wooden crate at the flea market this weekend I came along this well put together aluminum box about the same size of a crate I was searching for. Paid the guy $20 for it.


----------



## Zumo (May 20, 2013)

Got the fork tube extended and welded up for a mock up. Assembled and tightened to make sure it holds up.













Also fitted a Nirve fat-A$$ 24" tires on the back.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 26, 2022)

Old thread, but I’d love to this project completed!


----------



## mrg (Jun 26, 2022)

The guy hasn't been on here in 8 years so probably will never know, probably in someones junk pile!


----------

